# 6 & 7 stripe front



## JRB__ (Jan 8, 2010)

are 6 stripe front the same species as the 7 stripe front?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

they are of same genus (cyphotilapia) and species (frontosa), but separated as 'sub species' of sp. 'frontosa', for their slight physical and geographical differences.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

7 stripe usually refer the the kigoma.

Though rarely, there are 6 bar frontosa will born with a complete split bar on one of the bar causing it to look like a 7 stripe.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

The 7 striped also are more streamline where as the 6 stripe are more compacted/stubby. I like them both. 8)


----------



## HeatherInNH (Sep 28, 2005)

lloyd said:


> they are of same genus (cyphotilapia) and species (frontosa), but separated as 'sub species' of sp. 'frontosa', for their slight physical and geographical differences.


*Cyphotilapia frontosa*: "Kigoma" (seven stripes) and Burundi collection points (six stripes)
*Cyphotilapia gibberosa*: Tanzanian, Zambian and Zaire (Congo) collection points
Sp. North is no longer valid, and sp. frontosa is incorrect.

This link should help further explain
http://www.cyphos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11854

Hope that helps


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Sp. "North" was never valid.
for all your frontosa info, check frontosa.com


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

HeatherInNH said:


> ...and sp. frontosa is incorrect.


 to me, this statement implies there is no species frontosa. correct me if i am wrong please, but it is my understanding that genus cyphotilapia has two accepted species: gibberosa and frontosa. 
the original question had no interest in species gibberosa. to reiterate: the 6 stripe frontosa is the same species as the 7 stripe frontosa. their physical differences are accepted, and identified, by subspecies classification. most subspecies are commonly identified by their catch location. for example, subspecies 'kigoma' is recognized as a 7 stripe frontosa, while 'burundi' is one of the accepted subspecies terms for a 6 stripe frontosa. both Kigoma and Burundi are geographical locations along Lake Tanganyka.



tirzo13 said:


> ...for all your frontosa info, check frontosa.com.





HeatherInNY said:


> ...This link should help further explain...


 IMHO, linking is not good c-f membership protocol. if you cannot take the time to answer the question here, then perhaps you shouldn't post. no solicitations please.


----------



## TheFishFactory (Jan 28, 2010)

and IMHO if you can't be bothered to click the links or research yourself then maybe you don't deserve an answer. :thumb:

surely these people are only trying to help


----------

